# mysql57 will not start due to strange errors



## ProServ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi, mysql was working earlier. We ran pkg upgrade and many packages were upgraded. Noticed that there was no /usr/local/etc/mysql-server  but mysql was running. 

Installed (pkg install mysql57-server) and ran `/usr/local/etc/rc.d.mysql-server restart`

It did not restart. Tried pkg remove mysql57-server and install it via ports (/usr/ports/databases/mysql57-server). Same result, mysql doesn't start.

Looked at the .err file in /var/db/mysql/ and see the following:

```
2019-07-12T19:56:30.385045Z 0 [Warning] Could not increase number of max_open_files to more than 32768 (request: 32929)
2019-07-12T19:56:30.385351Z 0 [Warning] Changed limits: table_open_cache: 16303 (requested 16384)
2019-07-12T19:56:30.653450Z 0 [Warning] 'NO_ZERO_DATE', 'NO_ZERO_IN_DATE' and 'ERROR_FOR_DIVISION_BY_ZERO' sql modes should be used with strict mode. They will be merged with strict mode in a future release.
2019-07-12T19:56:30.653486Z 0 [Warning] 'NO_AUTO_CREATE_USER' sql mode was not set.
2019-07-12T19:56:30.657419Z 0 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld (mysqld 5.7.26-log) starting as process 5797 ...
2019-07-12T19:56:30.722833Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
2019-07-12T19:56:30.722922Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Uses event mutexes
2019-07-12T19:56:30.722950Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: GCC builtin __atomic_thread_fence() is used for memory barrier
2019-07-12T19:56:30.722973Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.11
2019-07-12T19:56:30.723593Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Number of pools: 1
2019-07-12T19:56:30.723806Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Not using CPU crc32 instructions
2019-07-12T19:56:30.727422Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, total size = 1G, instances = 8, chunk size = 128M
2019-07-12T19:56:30.981403Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
2019-07-12T19:56:31.014799Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The Auto-extending innodb_system data file '/var/db/mysql/ibdata1' is of a different size 4864 pages (rounded down to MB) than specified in the .cnf file: initial 8192 pages, max 0 (relevant if non-zero) pages!
2019-07-12T19:56:31.014862Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: Plugin initialization aborted with error Generic error
2019-07-12T19:56:31.229626Z 0 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error.
2019-07-12T19:56:31.229661Z 0 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed.
2019-07-12T19:56:31.229683Z 0 [ERROR] Failed to initialize builtin plugins.
2019-07-12T19:56:31.229698Z 0 [ERROR] Aborting

2019-07-12T19:56:31.229733Z 0 [Note] Binlog end
2019-07-12T19:56:31.229825Z 0 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'CSV'
2019-07-12T19:56:31.238267Z 0 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Shutdown complete
```
I don't recall installing any CSV plugin. 

Any idea on how to get mysql working again?
Thank you!


----------



## Grzegorz Wiktorowski (Jul 13, 2019)

Are you moving from 5.6 to 5.7?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 13, 2019)

Have you checked ports UPDATING ? SQL 5.6 to 5.7 had some instructions:

```
20190701:
  AFFECTS: users of databases/mysql56-(server|client)
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The default MySQL version has been updated from 5.6 to 5.7.

  If you compile your own ports you may keep 5.6 as the default version by
  adding the following lines to your /etc/make.conf file:

  #
  # Keep MySQL 5.6 as default version
  #
  DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=mysql=5.6

  If you wish to update to the new default version, you need to first stop any
  running server instance. Then, you will need to follow these steps, depending
  on installed packages.

  # pkg set -o databases/mysql56-client:databases/mysql57-client
  # pkg set -o databases/mysql56-server:databases/mysql57-server
  # pkg upgrade
```


----------



## julp (Jul 13, 2019)

Your error is not related to CSV plugin but InnoDB:



> 2019-07-12T19:56:31.014799Z 0 [ERROR] InnoDB: The Auto-extending innodb_system data file '/var/db/mysql/ibdata1' is of a different size 4864 pages (rounded down to MB) than specified in the .cnf file: initial 8192 pages, max 0 (relevant if non-zero) pages!



You should start by checking your my.cnf (innodb_data_file_path) as it seems that an incorrect value is specified in it.

Similar thread: Just upgraded Mysql from 5.6 to 5.7


----------

